# jelly



## Carina1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

how has jelly affected you?  i can't believe how high it put my BS levels last night.  I had pasta with sauce which i've had on numerous occasions but after my meal i had a shop bought jelly and custard pot (it's new and it has a small compartment of custard and a large compartment of jelly).  All i can put it down to was the jelly (my BS was 12.2 2HPM)


----------



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2010)

You can buy sugar free jelly both ready made and the powder you make up the same as normal jelly and its really nice and advaible in most of the major supermarkets.
The custard may well have been loaded with sugar as well so it might not have been all the jellys faulth


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

I buy the sugar-free powder - I can make 5 small pots from one sachet so it's very cheap! Haven't tried the jelly with sugar since diagnosis, sounds like a wise move!


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd have blamed the custard too. You can buy the sugar free jellys ready made and K lived on these (and cheese) just after Dx.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 12, 2010)

bought some sugar free jelly but it's in the cupb'd!

I guess you can't get sugar free custard?


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 12, 2010)

In my experience, custard is a total nightmare


----------



## gail1 (Nov 12, 2010)

you can get sugar free custard, i get it from Tescos (other supermarkets are advaible). Its not to bad
gail


----------



## caroleann (Nov 12, 2010)

I have got the sugar free jelly in cupboard too about a dozen packs thanks for reminding me,im always buying things like that and then foregetting i bought them,you can get the no added sugar instant whips too i get a couple packs of those for christmas.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks guys, if i have jelly in future i'll make sure it's the sugar free


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 13, 2010)

Ooh sugar free custard and instant whip I think I'll look out for them!! 

Do they actually taste any good??


----------

